# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Пуджа Божествам за ушедшего родственника

## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы. В аварии погиб племянник, 6 лет, его мама в реанимации (обычные люди, не преданные). Могут ли родственники заказать в Московском Храме пуджу или предложение бхоги Божествам от их имени? Что для этого сделать?
Подскажите, что еще необходимо сделать сейчас до похорон, и когда можно предлагать ушедшей дживе маха-прасад?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Видимо, тут не бывает никого из Московского Храма?( Маленький, скрытый провинциальный городок...

----------


## Андрей О.

Харе Кришна.
Будет быстрее получить ответ по телефону, чем на форуме. Контакты храма: http://krishna-temple.ru/kontaktyi

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна.
> Будет быстрее получить ответ по телефону, чем на форуме. Контакты храма: http://krishna-temple.ru/kontaktyi


Спасибо. Родственники уже передали пожертвование на подношение от имени ушедшего в Храм "Голока-дхама" в Коргашино.

----------

